# Fancy Dress Meet/Rally



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im thinking of having a fancy dress meet in the summer holidays, probebly at one of the sites in the beautiful Woodhall Spa region of Lincolnshire. We could have a bit of a get toegther and bbq on the saturday afternoon/evening. Thinking of a long weekend, maybe thursday til the monday.

Would you be interested in attending?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Fancy dress eh............HMnnnnn ....now what shall I wear?........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

What dates were you thinking of Shane?

Johnny F


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Fancy Dress eh?
What theme are you thinking of Shane,.. 60's 70'..celebrities .. western ..pirates... tarts 'n' tramps ..aliens etc.? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Im thinking of having a fancy dress meet in the summer holidays, probebly at one of the sites in the beautiful Woodhall Spa region of Lincolnshire. We could have a bit of a get toegther and bbq on the saturday afternoon/evening. Thinking of a long weekend, maybe thursday til the monday.
> 
> Would you be interested in attending?


Please tell me Lincolnshire is only twenny minutes from Glasgow cos wanna come :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Can I come as a mad scientist??????


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

So your not dressing up then Carol :lol: 
when Shane?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> So your not dressing up then Carol :lol:
> when Shane?


Flippin eck was hoping no one would notice that Zoe hon


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im thinking around the end of july or beginning of august. There is a c&cc DA meet at Cleethorpes all of August, I was wondering if it would be worth tagging onto their meet for a few days and having a big get together? There's plenty to do in Cleethorpes.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Strange that Shane, I was talking about Cleethorpes the other day to the OH, I;ve never been, and fancy it, its closeish aswell!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Zoe68 said:


> Strange that Shane, I was talking about Cleethorpes the other day to the OH, I;ve never been, and fancy it, its closeish aswell!


Well there you go, consider yourself roped in to help... :lol:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh OK!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Greetings,

We could fancy joining in the fun if we get out 'van by then Shane, only 33 miles away.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Meet*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We could fancy joining in the fun if we get out 'van by then Shane, only 33 miles away.


Your more than welcome Peter, but you must dress up! If we end up at Cleethorpes you'll be even closer!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,

Cleethorpes sounds even better Shane, only 2 miles away instead!

Hmmmmmmmmmm, dressing up? now I have got rid of my old drapes from the 50's/60's, still got the winklepickers though!

I may have to come as a motorhome driver!! mind you I am sure I can find some suitable attire before then 

Let us know the dates when you can Shane as I have booked for Southport 1st - 3rd August.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Why don't you all dress "Western" and come to the Blue Rodeo Meet in August...............you know you want to!!! (and you won't look out of place................unless you dont dress up :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Badger

You should start a new thread, unless of course you want a shoot-out with a paramedic :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

It's on the meets section...............................and just how fast do you think you are with the 45 cal. hyperdermic?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

For fancy dress rally, please see this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-45152.html


----------

